

From Night Owl to Productive Early Bird - ClintonWu
http://skim.me/home/2012/08/09/from-night-owl-to-productive-early-bird/
Inspired by Ryan Carson from Treehouse!
======
darengb
Whoever wrote this is brilliant. I'm very excited to see what these guys are
doing. Skim.me looks like a complete game changer. Totally amazing. This is
probably the most excited I've been for a startup launch, ever.

I look at a lot of sites throughout the day, and waste a lot of time checking
them more often than I need to, typing in urls, navigating to content,
scrolling past ads, and even just trying to remember what sites I want to look
at.

With skim.me, I could just go to one spot each morning and evening, and scroll
through everything I was going to look at that day in 15 just minutes, so I
can save time and focus on other stuff for the rest of the day. It would
change my life. I can't wait.

And I am definitely not saying because I'm on the skim.me team or anything
like that. Nope. No affiliation whatsoever. I definitely don't know Clinton or
Neil or go to school with them or co-found skim.me and work out of Varick St
with these awesome guys every day.

------
mrtunes
it's the damn weekend that screws up these good routines though (curse you
leisure!). one thing that could help is to give up drinking, then you wouldn't
have to sleep in as much.

~~~
ClintonWu
you're right. i've already given up hard alcohol. maybe beer's next. red wine
probably never

------
neilliang
Great Stuff

~~~
ClintonWu
Thanks teammate Neil

